# Official websites



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Recently I've stumbled across few websites that claim to be official websites of composers and performers than died long before internet was invented. How then can they be official? For example this one: http://www.richardstrauss.at/

Does it happen with permission from composers living family? Goverment of composer's native country? His voice from heaven?


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Does it happen with permission from *composers living family*? Goverment of composer's native country?


Most likely.



Aramis said:


> His voice from heaven?


Or from Hell. Depends who's the composer...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Does it happen with permission from composers living family?


From the Strauss website you mentioned:

"Welcome!
We extend a hearty invitation to visit this homepage which is dedicated to our grandfather Richard Strauss."

So in this case, apparently, yes. Maxim Shostakovich, Dmitry's son, belongs to the UK Shostakovich Society, which has a website.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

There's a funny Mozart one which is like a Mozart blog. There are alot of educational sites as well of course which are more serious.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I run the official English language website about the Japanese composer Akira Ifukube (www.akiraifukube.org). I have permission from the composer's family to use the word "official." They have been very supportive of my efforts.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

A for the Strauss site, it appears that it is run by his grandchildren.


----------

